
Rack Middlewares To Turbocharge Your Ruby Webapps - sant0sk1
http://www.rubyinside.com/21-rack-middlewares-2649.html
======
utnick
What middlewares are you guys using in production?

Most of these seem pretty gimicky.

~~~
tierack
They're mostly gimmicky because they were all made for a middleware contest.
Even their gimmickiness doesn't really go against the goals of the contest,
the primary one being "to encourage Ruby developers to explore the
possibilities".

In the end, even if very few end up being actually useful, there will be
plenty of good short examples using a variety of different Rack tricks.

That said. Rack::Cache. And I wrote myself for one site that displays some
extra info if a request comes from certain IPs (i.e. mine).

